# Strip club with wife



## Shamrockfaced (Feb 9, 2018)

My wife really enjoys looking at girls. Sometimes we look at porn together when we're a little buzzed and she enjoys the girls more than seeing the guys. We go to LV about 1-2X per year for a crazy weekend of partying together and she really enjoys going to the top less pools and we usually take in one of the topless burlesque shows on the strip.

We're thinking of checking out a strip club. Neither of us have ever been before and our only experience with strip clubs is what is seen as scenes in movies. 

I've been on reddit and read a few "first timers" guides but most seem geared toward men only or bachelor party stuff.

Don't get me wrong, I'd enjoy it too I'm sure, but she is 100% for it and probably would get pretty turned up. 

Having never been, what do we need to know? Any other couples experienced? We don't spend tons of money and don't order many dri ks from bars (although we do drink together). We go to the shows on the strip and it's a controlled cost (buy tickets ahead of time).

Neither of us are impulsive but if we do it, I'd like to take a set amount of cash ahead of time to use, but idk what would be a good amount. By way of comparison, we usually spend about $150 for a show in LV and I would look at this activity as something that replaces a show.

I could be wrong, but I would think a polite, clean cut couple would possibly be a bit unique. We'd probably go in the late afternoon on a weekend. 

What do I need to know?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just pick an upscale club, you'll be less a minority than you'd expect.

Each to their own. You aren't alone in going with your wife. 

This isn't a dynamic for DW and I but it's not an unknown circumstance.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

My wife and I have done this about five times through the course of our marriage. We've enjoyed it thoroughly each time.

The dancers that "interacted" with us thought it was great we were in there as a couple. 

A few of the dancers were feeling us out to see if my wife was in there to find another girl, which was not the case for us.

As for the types of establishments, three of them were what would be considered medium to lower-end places, the other two were high-end. 

If you are looking more for beauty, go for the high-end. For more interaction, stick with the medium to lower-end ones. They will still have attractive girls (and a few trolls, good for laughs), but will often have a better attitude.

A couple's lap dance is a cool experience. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i don't know what you need to know, except to be confident that your marriage is solid.

my current wife would never want (us, me) to go to a strip club for obvious reasons, but that's her, which i respect.

however, i've had serious girlfriends that we went to strip clubs together and we had a blast. 
my one girlfriend encouraged and bought me lap dances and thoroughly enjoyed watching.
she was very self assured and trusted me too. that's the key. nothing in secret, only together.

i see no harm in it at all, given everything else is solid.

don't think about it, just relax and have fun!


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Depending on the quality of the establishment and clientele, don't be surprised if some of the patrons hit on your wife.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> i don't know what you need to know, except to be confident that your marriage is solid.
> 
> my current wife would never want (us, me) to go to a strip club for obvious reasons, but that's her, which i respect.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have been to a few clubs together, and it was always a good time. Not really my thing, but definitely hers, and totally her idea. The sexually charged atmosphere in the company of my wife is enjoyable. She has also bought me lapdances, which for me was pushing my own comfort levels, but for her, she has said she enjoys the feelings of jealousy and possessiveness they tirggered, as well as the voyeuristic aspect, but with the safety of being in a controlled environment if that makes any sense.


----------



## Shamrockfaced (Feb 9, 2018)

samyeagar said:


> jorgegene said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know what you need to know, except to be confident that your marriage is solid.
> ...


Yes, that actually does make sense. When we are messing around sometimes she will ask me what I think it would be like to see her touch a woman. I know she would get a thrill out of it. Idk that she has the same feelings of possessiveness you mentioned, but being in a somewhat controlled setting would be fun. We joke about threesomes and stuff like that but truthfully I know neither of us would ever actually follow thru with it. At the end of the day we know the complications it would cause in real life and we're not will to face those potential consequences.

Maybe I'll take her and pay for her to have a lap dance. To me, it's not that exciting but I think she would get very excited in that charged atmosphere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

She's getting ready to swing.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Shamrockfaced said:


> My wife really enjoys looking at girls. Sometimes we look at porn together when we're a little buzzed and she enjoys the girls more than seeing the guys. We go to LV about 1-2X per year for a crazy weekend of partying together and she really enjoys going to the top less pools and we usually take in one of the topless burlesque shows on the strip.
> 
> We're thinking of checking out a strip club. Neither of us have ever been before and our only experience with strip clubs is what is seen as scenes in movies.
> 
> ...


A couple of thoughts. Don't go on amateur night, unless you want you wife to be part of other guy's entertainment.

Before you go, talk about what you each want to happen and what you are afraid of happening.......in detail.

As to not spending a ton of money........you need to understand that depending on how high end the club is, you could be talking anywhere from $30 to $60 per 3-minute "dance." Between cover charge and your beverages for you and your wife, you will probably exceed your $150 with just a dance or two. 

Avoid the VIP room as the dances will likely not be that different from what you get on the floor except for the price.

You need to understand that the women who dance at these places, view the contents of your wallet as their money to pay their expenses, they just haven't asked you for it or earned it yet. They will tease you and if you are lucky, you they will extract the cost of at least 3 to 4 dances from you before they move on to other fresh game. 

My suggestion is to agree to a number of dances and how much you will spend ahead of time, assuming you are both into it. Also talk about whether she should select a dancer for you or if you should select on for her. If she selects on for you, have her tell the dancer that this is present for your hubby and that she wants the dancer to provide tonight's pre-sex foreplay. At the end of the dance have your wife touch your thigh and tell the dancer whether she did a good job or not. That will at least be a way for you to exit the club without too much of a scene 

Many of the dancers prefer women to men, but men are much more financially easy to exploit. So be careful.

Good luck, but take about what happens both before and after.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Shamrockfaced said:


> I could be wrong, but I would think a polite, clean cut couple would possibly be a bit unique. We'd probably go in the late afternoon on a weekend.


LOL. You're not unique at all. Lots of couples do this. 

And I think if the dancers get wind that your wife is just as interested in them as you are, they may very well give her lots more attention.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL. You're not unique at all. Lots of couples do this.
> 
> And I think if the dancers get wind that your wife is just as interested in them as you are, they may very well give her lots more attention.


Oh yeah, the times my wife and I have gone, the audience has been solidly 30-40% women, most obviously with a partner, and the women get lots of attention, lots of touching.


----------



## bajaherbie (May 20, 2017)

We've been to two strip joints on Bourbon Street, Larry Flints Hustler club and Rick's Cabaret. Great looking girls in both. Lots of couples and single guys in both of them.

No lap dances in the private rooms for us, that is their goal to drain your wallet! We sat at on the sides not too close to the pole, had several drinks and tipped the hostesses accordingly. My wife had a great time and the sex afterwards was over the top. We had a room with a balcony at the Omni Royal and left the doors open....









Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

bajaherbie said:


> We've been to two strip joints on Bourbon Street, Larry Flints Hustler club and Rick's Cabaret. Great looking girls in both. Lots of couples and single guys in both of them.
> 
> No lap dances in the private rooms for us, that is their goal to drain your wallet! We sat at on the sides not too close to the pole, had several drinks and tipped the hostesses accordingly. My wife had a great time and the sex afterwards was over the top. We had a room with a balcony at the Omni Royal and left the doors open....
> 
> ...


We went to those same clubs way back in the day for bachelor parties. It wasn't uncommon to see women there.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I would be not want a woman who touches so many other people touching my wife. Not that I like anyone touching my W, but there are levels of disgust and I would put dancers in a category with serial cheating OM.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TAMAT said:


> I would be not want a woman who touches so many other people touching my wife. Not that I like anyone touching my W, but there are levels of disgust and I would put dancers in a category with serial cheating OM.


Me too. Although I’m pro sex work and think it should be legal, I don’t want to touch strangers or for them to touch me. When I go, I am sort of hovering over the surfaces and standing by the exterior walls. I like seeing naked sexy people, not touching them.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Funny thing,
When preparing for a Vegas trip, my wife was okay with the idea of seeing a racy show. 

But anything where a dancer might approach here would definitely put a very sudden and drastic end to the fun. 

In the end, we just saw the free nightly show outside Treasure Island, which was plenty racy for the two of us (actually I was quite shocked at how racy it was for being right out there on the street where anybody could see it). 

My wife had seen it before and was determined to take me there. I had no idea whatsoever what was up. When costumes got skimpy, my surprise was quite obvious. I think my wife got a real kick out of shocking me like that. 

Anyway, that was good enough for us.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Me too. Although I’m pro sex work and think it should be legal, I don’t want to touch strangers or for them to touch me. When I go, I am sort of hovering over the surfaces and standing by the exterior walls. I like seeing naked sexy people, not touching them.


Way back in my strip club days, I tried an experiment at the old Acropolis. 

I sat right at the edge of the stage when an attractive dancer came out. I intentionally never let my eyes drop below her neck the entire set. 

By the end, it was pretty clear that she was skeved out by having a customer make nothing but eye contact.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Although I’m pro sex work and think it should be legal, I don’t want to touch strangers or for them to touch me. When I go, I am sort of hovering over the surfaces and standing by the exterior walls. I like seeing naked sexy people, not touching them.
> ...


Well yes, because to her that probably made you seem like a psycho who is going to stalk her after work and follow her to her car. Because **** like that actually happens to the dancers all the time.

Men who show interest in anything other than her body are actually a risk to her. This is something every dancer knows.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

FW,

You wrote, Me too. * Although I’m pro sex work and think it should be legal, I don’t want to touch strangers or for them to touch me. When I go, I am sort of hovering over the surfaces and standing by the exterior walls. I like seeing naked sexy people, not touching them. *

Yea I agree, although my position has changed. I'm pro "sex workers", but as I've gotten older I've seen that too often "sex work" is exploitive with dirtbag men taking the profits from the girls and customers humiliating and abusing them. 

Makes me wonder how many people who joke about pimping and being pimped out etc really understand how pimps abuse women.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TAMAT said:


> FW,
> 
> You wrote, Me too. * Although I’m pro sex work and think it should be legal, I don’t want to touch strangers or for them to touch me. When I go, I am sort of hovering over the surfaces and standing by the exterior walls. I like seeing naked sexy people, not touching them. *
> 
> ...


Right but in theory if sex work was legal, women (and men) can form unions and other ways to provide their own protection. There would be client lists, and johns who abuse them would be on record as having hired them. There would be a way to trace the perp to the crime and according to some this alleviates some of the abuse against the sex workers.


----------

